# Siemens FU SED2 an Profibus



## sailor (5 August 2009)

Hallo, 
hat von euch schon mal wer was mit FU Siemens SED2 zu tun gehabt?
Die sind speziell für Lüftungs/Klimaanlagen. Ich möchte diese an an Profibus anbinden. Die Schnittstelle ist die gleiche, aber ich weiss nicht, wo ich die GSD-Datei dazu finde.


----------



## M_K (5 August 2009)

Hallo,

für die SED 2 FUs gibts keine GSD-Dateien, da diese Geräte keine Profibus-Schnittstelle haben.

Die können nur LON, USS, P1 (SBT) und N2 (JCI)

Grüße
Michael


----------



## sailor (6 August 2009)

Hallo M_K,
Aber es gibt doch als Option dafür die Profibusanschaltung.


----------



## M_K (6 August 2009)

Die Profibus-Anschaltung gibt es nur für den Micromaster.

Diese wird von der Firmware der SED 2 FUs laut SBT aber nicht unterstützt.

Grüße
Michael


----------



## MSB (6 August 2009)

@M_K
Also laut diesem Dokument:
http://www.eci.siemens.com/marketpl...456876&sdc_bcpath=1000000000003.s_0,&sdc_m4r=
ist die MM4 Profibus-Baugruppen also Option bei den SED2 gelistet (als Zubehör).

Auch im Handbuch:
http://www.eci.siemens.com/marketpl...561793&sdc_bcpath=1000000000003.s_0,&sdc_m4r=
ist Profibus erwähnt.

Da es sich um die gleiche PB-Baugruppe handelt, ist es auch nicht so unwahrscheinlich,
das die GSD-Datei vom Micromaster4 funktioniert.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## it-fan (24 August 2009)

Die Profibus-Anschaltung für die MM4 sind auch im SED2 betreibbar.
Es funktioniert die GSD-Datei für den MM440 mit bestellnummer 6ES6400-1PB00-0AA0.
In unserer Firma habe ich fünf SED2 mit 30kW Leistung am Profibus in Betrieb genommen.

Bei Siemens hat der SED2 die Bezeichnung  MM436.


----------

